# 92 degrees



## BrowningBAR (Nov 25, 2012)

Finally got her to take the damn blanket off.


----------



## begreen (Nov 25, 2012)

At that temp my missus would have it all off.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 25, 2012)

It's what I wa shooting for... Not sure what temp I would need to hit to make that happen.


----------



## David Tackett (Nov 25, 2012)

My wife would throw me and the stove outside, if I got it that hot.  She was moaning about 74 degrees last night.


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 25, 2012)

92 was intentional on my part.


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Todd (Nov 25, 2012)

I hear ya, my wife sits in the stove room with a sweat shirt on when it's 82 in there. My daughter came for a visit and kept her winter coat on for the whole 3 hours!


----------



## BrowningBAR (Nov 25, 2012)

Todd said:


> I hear ya, my wife sits in the stove room with a sweat shirt on when it's 82 in there. My daughter came for a visit and kept her winter coat on for the whole 3 hours!


I hate it when people do that. You're implying that I'm not doing my job and you have now given me a challenge.

The stoves will continue to be loaded until all coats are removed.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Nov 25, 2012)

@92, my neighbors would be naked we've hit round' 84 in here. Love wearing shorts when its freezing out!


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

My inlaws were here for the holidays,had to cool the house down into the 70s as they normally freeze in winter and groan its too hot the whole time they are here, just jealous i guess.


----------



## Waulie (Nov 25, 2012)

My family, at least the ones without wood stoves, always complain about it being too hot in here.  Of course, they set their thermostats at 64 and wear sweaters all winter.  It's all relative, I suppose.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 25, 2012)

BrowningBAR said:


> Finally got her to take the damn blanket off.


NICE!!  I've already got a place picked out in front of the hearth for MY wife to take it ALL OFF..........

Not so sure SHE will agree with that, though.....


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 25, 2012)

for some reason, it is more comfortable to have unbearably high temps with wood heat.  i would be complaining if ever that hot in summer, but winter and 80 degrees somehow feels right.  my guess is the lower humidity plays a factor.


----------



## corey21 (Nov 25, 2012)

92 is a bit to warm for me.

Nice work though.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 25, 2012)

at 92, you are overconsuming wood.  once in a while to test out the system is ok


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> NICE!! I've already got a place picked out in front of the hearth for MY wife to take it ALL OFF..........
> 
> Not so sure SHE will agree with that, though.....


I guess we cant ask for pics on that one!  High temps and a fine wine and who knows?  Happy trails


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

First fire if the season today. Its about 35 outside. Living room 77, Wife starts to undress somewhere in the 80s.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 25, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Living room 77, Wife starts to undress somewhere in the 80s.


Well, lets go........GET SOME MORE WOOD ON THAT FIRE AND OPEN UP THE DRAFT A BIT


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

Wife is not shy around the house, runs around naked all the time from the bath to the bedroom.Unless theres a guest here.Im not complainin at 47 still looks 35 and about 120lbs  But I guess thats too much information.


----------



## ScotO (Nov 25, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Wife is not shy around the house, runs around naked all the time from the bath to the bedroom.Unless theres a guest here.Im not complainin at 47 still looks 35 and about 120lbs But I guess thats too much information.


 I guess the "pics or it didn't happen" rule doesn't apply here, either?  
Mine would be the same way, if it wasn't for the kids being here.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 25, 2012)

95 in my stove room right now. 82 in adjacent bar /finished Bsmt. High 70s in the floor above. Stove turned all the way down.


----------



## Gary_602z (Nov 25, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> NICE!! I've already got a place picked out in front of the hearth for MY wife to take it ALL OFF..........
> 
> Not so sure SHE will agree with that, though.....


 
She will if that room is done by Christmas!

Gary


----------



## ScotO (Nov 25, 2012)

Gary_602z said:


> She will if that room is done by Christmas!
> 
> Gary


   JUST ANOTHER REASON TO BUST MY AZZ AND GET IT DONE!


----------



## n3pro (Nov 25, 2012)

90's is common in the stove room, the cat and I love it, the wife it depends on the time of the month  .  I'm usually not wearing much in there but don't know how the cat can stand keeping his fur coat on.  Usually 90's in the stove room makes the living room mid 70's and the bedrooms with the door cracked the same.  I forget who said it but the "if she's wearing clothes it's time to throw another log on" works for me.  It's kind of a challenge to me.


----------



## ironpony (Nov 25, 2012)

no kids around here. 70 degrees gets the clothes coming off on the wife, anything above that the slider opens and the whole house fan comes on until its back down to 68 degrees. she is hot blooded, no pics available.....


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 25, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I guess the "pics or it didn't happen" rule doesn't apply here, either?
> Mine would be the same way, if it wasn't for the kids being here.



I forget the thread name. But you (Scotty), Seasoned Oak, and myself all posted pics of our wives  

I agree with well seasoned. She doesn't look her age. I would even say younger than the 35 you say  


Cant wait for Pics Scotty. I'm getting antsy now   Its gonna be a Good Christmas at the Overkill house


----------



## firecracker_77 (Nov 26, 2012)

i've been married only 7 years and i'm ok with keeping our clothes on.  marriage is like a business relationship to me.  and a friendship


----------



## Flatbedford (Nov 26, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> ..... if it wasn't for the kids being here.


 
Damn kids! We have the same problem here. Boy do I miss the 8 o'clock bed time.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 26, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> i've been married only 7 years and i'm ok with keeping our clothes on. marriage is like a business relationship to me. and a friendship


Been married 17 years and still like to get down to business as often as possible.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 26, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I forget the thread name. But you (Scotty), Seasoned Oak, and myself all posted pics of our wives
> 
> I agree with well seasoned. She doesn't look her age. I would even say younger than the 35 you say
> 
> ...


 
I remember... It was one of those put a face to the name threads. Lot of good lookin families here.


----------



## jharkin (Nov 26, 2012)

Man I must be doing something wrong. If my stove room gets over  75 I start sweatin... That leaves the bedroom around 70 and my wife complains of cold.

I guess I need to deal with sweatin more.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 26, 2012)

We are in our sixties. No clothes shedding here anymore. It wouldn't be a pretty sight for either of us.


----------



## n3pro (Nov 27, 2012)

No kids, been married for 11 years and still in our mid 30's so clothing is optional here. Less is more.


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 27, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> i've been married only 7 years and i'm ok with keeping our clothes on. marriage is like a business relationship to me. and a friendship


 Quitter.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Nov 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> I forget the thread name. But you (Scotty), Seasoned Oak, and myself all posted pics of our wives
> I agree with well seasoned. She doesn't look her age. I would even say younger than the 35 you say
> Cant wait for Pics Scotty. I'm getting antsy now  Its gonna be a Good Christmas at the Overkill house


 
That was an old picture Dex ,A when we met pic.She Still looks young though, cant say the same for myself. Does wood burning cause pre-mature aging?


----------



## MasterMech (Nov 27, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Does wood burning cause pre-mature aging?


Only if you burn pine.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2012)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Does wood burning cause pre-mature aging?


 
It must. Like the song says "I'm much too young to be this damn old.".


----------



## DexterDay (Nov 27, 2012)

BrotherBart said:


> It must. Like the song says "I'm much too young to be this damn old.".



Seen him in concert Many a Times!! Damn Garth  


(Edited)


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 27, 2012)

DexterDay said:


> Seen him in concert Many a Times!! Damn Garth
> 
> 
> (Edited)


 
Been a country music fan my whole life but never could take Brooks. But Friends in Low Places is one of my favorite songs of all time. Especially with the extra verse. The other guy I don't like, Hank Williams Jr., probably fired somebody for not getting that song for him. 

"Blame it all on my roots. I showed up boots..."


----------

